# East Tennessee family sentenced in largest U.S. steroid conspiracy



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

*East Tennessee family sentenced in largest U.S. steroid conspiracy*

GREENEVILLE, TN (WJHL) ?  An east Tennessee family has pleaded guilty to their roles in what prosecutors are calling it the largest secret steroid conspiracy in the United States.

Over a three-year period, prosecutors say the Pasternak family operated five different illegal steroid labs in the Johnson City area and collected about $2.8 million.

The family, from Newport, TN pleaded guilty to a federal indictment charging them with conspiring to manufacture and distribute anabolic steroids, a schedule III control substance and conspiring to launder money.

Joel Logan Pasternak, 28, was sentenced to serve 108 months in federal prison and pay a $2.8 million fine.

Edward Stanley Pasternak, 59, was sentenced to serve 36 months in federal prison.

Lori Pasternak, 52, was sentenced to serve 12 months and one day in federal prison.

Edward Pasternak and Lori Pasternak were also ordered to jointly pay a fine of $100,000.

Once they are released from prison, they will be on supervised by U.S. Probation for three years.

Two other family members Joshua Pasternak, 32, and Jared Pasternak, 23, were both sentenced to serve four days of intermittent confinement, followed by five years of probation.

Additionally, Joshua and Jared were each ordered to pay a $10,000
fine.

Prosecutors say the family?s ?criminal organization? included 17 people who have pleaded guilty and are awaiting sentencing.

The scheme involved importing raw steroid powders from China and other countries that were converted to liquid, pill and tablet form and then marketed online.

Prosecutors said people purchased the steroid products using false identities and sending money via money transfer programs at Western Union, Money Gram and Walmart.

Over a three-year period, the Pasternak family operated five different illegal steroid labs in the Johnson City area and collected about $2.8 million.

The family, says prosecutors said the family conducted thousands of sales transactions ? involving about 22 others

*Source:* http://wjhl.com/2017/09/22/east-tennessee-family-sentenced-in-largest-u-s-steroid-conspiracy/


----------

